# Hallo <3



## MissGia (25 Aug. 2008)

Hi ihr!

Mein Name ist Gia und ich bin ein Riesen Celebs Fan  Neue Bilder werden bei mir ziemlich schnell für Graphics benutzt - hoffe ich kann manche hier zeigen.

Bin 25 Jahre alt und gerade in meine neue Wohnung gezogen...

Take care!


----------



## Tokko (25 Aug. 2008)

Hallo MissGia.



 bei den Celeb Verrückten.

Vorlagen/Bilder etc. für deine Grafiken solltest du eigentlich in Hülle und Fülle hier finden. Solltest du Fragen etc. haben einfach melden.


Freue mich schon auf deine Kreationen.:thumbup:

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## MissGia (25 Aug. 2008)

Danke - hab auch gleich ne Frage - wo poste ich meine Graphics? *blush*


----------



## Tokko (25 Aug. 2008)

Einfach mal ein Bild in den Testbereich posten. Damit ich eine kleine Vorstellung von deinen Pics habe.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## MissGia (25 Aug. 2008)

Gut - hab ich gemacht

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=136611#post136611


----------



## Tokko (25 Aug. 2008)

Und habe schon etwas dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Katzun (25 Aug. 2008)

hi gia,

schön das du uns gefunden hat :thumbup:

bin auf deine collagen gespannt, die eine odere andere habe ich ja schon gesehen...respekt


----------



## Muli (25 Aug. 2008)

Hallo Gia,

auch ich freue mich dich hier begrüßen zu können!

Schön dass du deine schönen Graphics mit uns teilst! Gerne weiter so und fühl dich wie zu Hause.

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## maierchen (25 Aug. 2008)

Hut Ab tolle Arbeiten !:3dclap:
Auch herzlich wilkommen von mir und viel Spaß hier!!


----------



## MissGia (25 Aug. 2008)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------

